# Health news 23rd December 2010



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2010)

*Exciting collaboration between NHS Direct and Diabetes UK takes their partnership to a new level*
NHS Direct has always had an excellent working relationship with Diabetes UK, the charity for people with diabetes. In November 2010, an exciting collaboration began between the two services which takes the partnership to a new level.

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/Commissioners/NewsDirect/DiabetesUKCollaboration 

*NHS Direct calls increase by 50% during cold spell*
Telephone and internet advice service NHS Direct has recorded a 50% increase in calls, due to illnesses linked to the cold weather. The organisation received about 46,000 calls last weekend and is hiring more staff to deal with the number of inquiries.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12065318

*Alternative remedies 'dangerous' for kids says report*
Alternative remedies can be dangerous for children and can even prove fatal, according to a study carried out in Australia. The report warns of possible adverse reactions in youngsters who are given alternative remedies.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12060507

*NHS Direct 'under growing strain' as doctors told to give Tamiflu to low-risk patients*
Amid claims some patients had waited for two days to speak to a nurse, officials urged patients to use a new online health information service. Senior nurses suggested the helpline was struggling to cope with the overload of calls.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...old-to-give-Tamiflu-to-low-risk-patients.html

*Baby fighting for life with swine flu sent home from hospital with indigestion medicine*
This is the five-week-old baby fighting for his life with swine flu after doctors twice told his parents he was only suffering from indigestion. Harvey Flanagan became the latest victim of the disease after a surge in the number of cases which has seen infection rates top those at the height of last winter?s pandemic.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...Manchester-hospital-indigestion-medicine.html


----------

